# Where would you live?



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

From about Crystal River north and then west until almost Panama City might be the least populated stretch in Florida. Find a place that has less people and the fishing is likely to be mucho better.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

The keys arent what they used to be, even 10 years ago.


----------



## SFL_Mirage (May 25, 2019)

Tavernier/Islamorada for all the variety, plus you’re closer to mainland.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

If I could be anywhere it would be Cape San Blas.


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

Boneheaded said:


> The keys arent what they used to be, even 10 years ago.


I moved to Key Largo in 1983 when the Friendship Inn had a drive up window for mixed drinks and the Caribbean Club didn't even have a front door cuz they never closed. After work, I could get in my Mako 22 and be in a 100' of water in 30 minutes.
The whole world was different then.
I thought I would never leave.
Then Hurricane Andrew, Marine Sanctuary, Impact fees....etc and I left in 2000. 
I'll take the Nature coast and the First coast.
But I do miss that water, just not enough.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2019)

Don’t come to Crystal River! Ask me how I know! Yes, the fishing is good... for now. At the pace it is trying to grow here, traffic is a beeotch and to be honest the area is going down hill! Been here for my whole life for the most part and am sad to say I might be moving away from this mess.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Th red fishing on the fly in your area is on fire right now. These are all PC shots from the last couple of weeks





















.


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Don’t come to Crystal River! Ask me how I know! Yes, the fishing is good... for now. At the pace it is trying to grow here, traffic is a beeotch and to be honest the area is going down hill! Been here for my whole life for the most part and am sad to say I might be moving away from this mess.


Seems like I've been leaving different parts of Florida most of my life. Indian Rocks, Pine Island, Key Largo. The sad fact BB is that there is nowhere left to go. Just be glad you don't have a white sand beach.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2019)

Gvillewill said:


> Seems like I've been leaving different parts of Florida most of my life. Indian Rocks, Pine Island, Key Largo. The sad fact BB is that there is nowhere left to go. Just be glad you don't have a white sand beach.


Problem here is there is nothing! County doesn’t want any industry unless you count manatee tours and selling manatee t shirts as industry! Don’t get me wrong, I know there are far worse places to be!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've always been a fan of the GA and SC coastal areas. 

FL is getting too crowded. They need to hang a "Closed" sign at the state line.

Too many refugees from "blue" states coming down here to escape taxes and policies they continue to support after arriving here...


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I'm not there yet, but when the time comes that I am no longer tied to a physical work location I expect all FL will be ruined. Central America will become the replacement for the months I would have spent in FL.


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Problem here is there is nothing! County doesn’t want any industry unless you count manatee tours and selling manatee t shirts as industry! Don’t get me wrong, I know there are far worse places to be!


We lived there back in 1965 and used to pull our boat back into Three sisters to swim. Came back a few years ago and was heartbroken. Who in the hell let somebody dredge all of those canals? Predictably, the river is a Dim reflection of what it was then.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Fritz said:


> From about Crystal River north and then west until almost Panama City might be the least populated stretch in Florida. Find a place that has less people and the fishing is likely to be mucho better.


No


GaG8tor said:


> If I could be anywhere it would be Cape San Blas.


No


Padre said:


> Th red fishing on the fly in your area is on fire right now. These are all PC shots from the last couple of weeks
> View attachment 100540
> View attachment 100542
> View attachment 100544
> .


And No

N. FL sucks, we're still on dial up, it won't work.Texas is where you want to be. Internet is faster, fishing is much better, people are nicer, women are prettier, taxes are lower, and the beer is colder.

Joking aside, if you don't have to be in the states very often and can truly work remotely, I would look hard at Belize man. That's my retirement plan!


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

In Naples. Been here since the 70s, mom's family here since the 50s. Dad's family all farmers from Central Florida; I'm 8th generation Cracker and damn proud of it. Been sad to see the state degraded by the steady trail of folks fleeing from northern states...and as crboggs said bringing their horseshit opinions and warped blue-tinted worldview with them.

I'm a stubborn cuss, though. I may leave my beloved Everglades behind some day -- on my own terms -- but in the meantime I'm happy to stay and enjoy the Park's more remote corners (where jetski's and yahoos in Bayliners fear to tread water).


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Several of the spots already mentioned can have good to excellent fishing at times, including my own Forgotten Coast. But none are as good as they used to be, unfortunately, due to just too many people.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Boneheaded said:


> The keys arent what they used to be, even 10 years ago.


nowhere is like it used to be.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

crboggs said:


> I've always been a fan of the GA and SC coastal areas.
> 
> No. Don’t come to Georgia. We’re all a bunch of dumb ******** down here. The fishing is terrible and what you can manage to catch is unfit to eat.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

crboggs said:


> I've always been a fan of the GA and SC coastal areas.
> 
> FL is getting too crowded. They need to hang a "Closed" sign at the state line.
> 
> Too many refugees from "blue" states coming down here to escape taxes and policies they continue to support after arriving here...


Shhhhh that's where I'm looking into Born and raised in Ft Myers 6 th gen cracker but every day down here gets worse traffic is unbearable English is becoming the second language and the population is booming more than the ability to keep up with the roads and affordable housing. Good luck moving back to the rat race that is South Florida.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Shhhhh that's where I'm looking into Born and raised in Ft Myers 6 th gen cracker but every day down here gets worse traffic is unbearable English is becoming the second language and the population is booming more than the ability to keep up with the roads and affordable housing. Good luck moving back to the rat race that is South Florida.


I lived in Fort Myers in the mid 90’s, and in the Cape from 2010-2012. It was great the first time around but was definitely different the second time. Hope to get back down there sometime for a visit and some fishing


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GaG8tor said:


> I lived in Fort Myers in the mid 90’s, and in the Cape from 2010-2012. It was great the first time around but was definitely different the second time. Hope to get back down there sometime for a visit and some fishing


Yep I've been here since 1967. It's getting harder every day to get around town since the blue hairs are back and it's lost it's down home appeal that it had a one time. It's sad to watch as they destroy wildlife habitat on Corkscrew as they build subdivision after subdivision and then the people are surprised whenever they have bears and panthers roaming their yards.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> people are surprised whenever they have bears and panthers roaming their yards.


Or the Jersey transplants that buy a house on the lake tether their yippy little shake and piss dogs in the back yard and complain when gators come cruising by. I've told more than a couple that I'd react the same way as the gator did if they held out a jelly donut in front of me. If they're gonna move to Florida they need to embrace Florida and not do everything they can to make it more like the places they moved away from...

I was born in the panhandle, raised in rural GA, and married a 4th generation Tampa girl...so here I am in Tampa with ZERO desire to live amongst a bunch of carpetbaggers...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’m a thousand feet west from the north end of the Mosquito Lagoon. Moved here in mid 70’s. Used to be an amazing place. Sad my daughter never got to enjoy it during that time. She did. Just at a very young age.(not in 70’s just when it was healthy) Still a beautiful place. We will be out there most of Thanksgiving week. I would tell you to move here. But we don’t need any more people. Most of the state is that way.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

We need a crazy high impact fee to keep people out, if they pay the money should go to clean the water.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Siberia.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

South Padre Island, Texas. Warm blue water on the beach, clear water in the Laguna, good fishing.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

If you really want to get away from people move to Chokoloskee. Luckily the bugs keep most of the people away.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> If you really want to get away from people move to Chokoloskee. Luckily the bugs keep most of the people away.


Few years back I'd been watching house prices there. Found a real nice place on "stilts" that would have a chance to survive a hurricane for only 400K. Only fished south of Marco a couple times in the 70's with fond memories. Offered my girls a free vacation if one or both would join me on a trip to check out the island. 
Think I may have spoiled them to much over the years as they both asked the same question, is that place like the other "out of the way" places you like to go?
When I told them it was not quite like that they said no...

Kinda sucks that when you reach that point in life when you can go/live almost anywhere you want other considerations get in the way.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> If you really want to get away from people move to Chokoloskee. Luckily the bugs keep most of the people away.


The reason Chock is still a small town is the more the 1 hour plus trip to the outskirts of Naples so that'd be a 3 hour round trip to go to work unless you're wealthy and don't need to work or work from home. On a side note I would love to live in Everglades city or Chocko.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chock/everglades city is the way to go for fishing in fl. and that is from a fl. native who left fl. because of all the people.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Might move back to Connecticut and fish for carp, old boots or metal cans. I assume most of the people from there should be down here now. Not sure though. I moved here in the early/mid seventies.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Choko/Everglades city is the Alaska of Florida (the last frontier). Nothing like putting 60 miles on the skiff and only seeing a couple boats. Plus that cheeseburger at island cafe when you get back in makes coming back in worth while. Amazing!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

new2theflats said:


> Anyway, I’m fortunate to be able to be anywhere that I can get the Internet for my business. Current plan is to settle in the Key’s, Marathon area. I want to flats fly fish for the usual suspects plus big Tarpon.
> 
> Any other place that I should consider, any Key in particular? Or????
> 
> Thanks!


The true essence of the Keys, or what is left of it, is in the Lower Keys south of the 7 Mile Bridge. There is year round action for tarpon and some of the best flats for bones and permit.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Choko/Everglades city is the Alaska of Florida (the last frontier). Nothing like putting 60 miles on the skiff and only seeing a couple boats. Plus that cheeseburger at island cafe when you get back in makes coming back in worth while. Amazing!


The breakfast is good too.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for the responses folks. I'll be driving down to the Keys in December and will check out these places along the way. Be stopping at ECS on the way down to spec out my boat build.

Padre, thanks for that info. I get back from LA next week and I'll get on the local waters and see if I can find some of the Reds.

I actually lived in Florida, Fort Pierce to be exact, back in '73/74, didn't fish then- just dove, but went back maybe 10-12 years ago for my daughter's wedding and didn't recognize the place so I have a sense of what you long timers are pining about.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I love hearing my father in law tell the stories of P-cola from when he was a boy. I think the state is almost gone. As much as I love the fishing, I'll be leaving before too long. Somewhere cold with hills and trout.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I spent a lot of my younger years in south Florida, and the Keys & Bahamas are magic places for me, but no way I'd want to move back to Florida now. I'll visit every chance I get, though. If I did move to Florida it'd be somewhere in the SW part of the state, where I could enjoy the snook and reds, but be close enough to the Keys to enjoy them also, and not fight the city crowds.

My retirement plan is the Lower Laguna Madre. Less fishing pressure, prettier water, and hundreds of square miles of shallow grass flats and marsh. And tarpon part of the year. I just wish the city had a better retirement system, it'll have to be a low budget setup. Other than a couple million in medical bills that I'll never be able to pay off, the only debt I'll have when I retire is the boat note, which I will probably have paid off already. I'm down to one other consolidated loan, which the bride had taken out on the RV, and a few other items. I have it whittled down pretty low, and should pay it off by the end of the year. Looking to buy a small plot several miles inland (won't have to run every time a hurricane looms) and lay down a slab and erect a 2000-2400 sq. foot metal building. I'll move the RV down there and finish out the inside myself. A garage, bedroom, guest bedroom (expecting lotsa visits from my fishing pals), and a fly tying/reloading/gunsmithing room. Oh yeah, and a refrigerator to keep the beer cold.........


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

new2theflats said:


> Thanks for the responses folks. I'll be driving down to the Keys in December and will check out these places along the way. Be stopping at ECS on the way down to spec out my boat build.
> 
> Padre, thanks for that info. I get back from LA next week and I'll get on the local waters and see if I can find some of the Reds.
> 
> I actually lived in Florida, Fort Pierce to be exact, back in '73/74, didn't fish then- just dove, but went back maybe 10-12 years ago for my daughter's wedding and didn't recognize the place so I have a sense of what you long timers are pining about.


Yeah, In 73-74, there were only 3 area codes for the whole state and one professional sports team, and they were good then. 
Two different conveniences in history opened up the state of Florida for people to move here in quantity. Who knows what they are? Hint: The 1st one was driven by two wealthy men who eventually had towns named after them. 
When you get back, DM and I'll help you out with some ideas on where to fish.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

*PLEASE DO NOT COME TO TEXAS.* Don't need any more peeps here, especially liberal leftists who only screw up everything they touch in the process of making where they went the exact same as where they moved from. Like California, was reading on zerohedge that 53% of Californians say they wish they could move from there. Florida cannot handle any more people. What was a paradise has been effectively ruined. Thankfully deep south TX does NOT have a better retirement system. Then even more assholes would move here to get a free ride on our taxes. That deal with colder and trout streams does sound kind of enticing, as does Chile or Panama.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Or maybe I'll move to New Jersey and bitch about how much better everything was down South.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Hugh White (Jan 12, 2019)

new2theflats,... where are you fishing in LA? Just got back from Dulac and had some awesome redfishing. On your way to S. Fl., stop for a day or two around Keaton Beach for some great flats fishing.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

I work from my home as well and have been on essentially a 5-year fly fishing road trip...

San Diego, CA > South Baja, MX > Jackson, WY > Missoula, MT > Abaco, Bahamas > South Padre, TX > Jensen Beach, FL > Islamorada > Key Largo(present)

Decided if I'm going to buy furniture, I want to be able to chase bonefish, permit & tarpon...and some snook.

I chose to reside in the northern keys for a couple of reasons:
1. Big bonefish
2. Ability to get the hell out when(not if) a storm comes
3. Cost of living/food and ability to find labor on a consistent basis
4. Live music - the Caribbean club has some really good talent on the weekends(if you like Allman brothers)
5. Sometimes...I just really crave chipotle. 

Every key has it's own distinct personality, cliche as it sounds it's really true IMO.
Living down in MX and Bahamas I was somewhat used to the lifestyle...an errand is going to take an hour or so type thing. However the reward is being able to look at the weather and tide chart and see an incoming at 1pm, and let work know - you've got a dentist appt, a contractor just stopped by, your kid got sent home sick...etc.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> From Texas originally, live in Alaska now, but starting this year I’m wintering down south. Currently in PCB FL. Headed to Louisiana tomorrow for 3 days of chasing bull reds with a fly rod.
> 
> Anyway, I’m fortunate to be able to be anywhere that I can get the Internet for my business. Current plan is to settle in the Key’s, Marathon area. I want to flats fly fish for the usual suspects plus big Tarpon.
> 
> ...


Fort pi


new2theflats said:


> From Texas originally, live in Alaska now, but starting this year I’m wintering down south. Currently in PCB FL. Headed to Louisiana tomorrow for 3 days of chasing bull reds with a fly rod.
> 
> Anyway, I’m fortunate to be able to be anywhere that I can get the Internet for my business. Current plan is to settle in the Key’s, Marathon area. I want to flats fly fish for the usual suspects plus big Tarpon.
> 
> ...


Fort pierce Florida, get a guide or take your boat to the vero beach cove for huge tarpon, thats north of the inlet, south of the inlet to discharge pipe of power plant for african pompano or to 15a for big kings or cuda...mouth of inlet or turn basin for 30lb plus snook...enjoy


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Back from that trip. A little disappointing. Three days with a guide, first day just southeast of Mandeville, water was clear but never saw a fish. Second day south of Bay Saint Louis, water stained yellow (algae?) so couldn't see fish until right on top of them, did manage to catch four decent redfish- my first ever on a fly so that was cool- but really rough ride to the fish. Third and final day, Sunday before the front came in we planned to run there again, but even though there wasn't a breeze there was 2' chop coming from all directions. So with the front coming in and such a long run we turned back, put the boat on the trailer and beat it back to Mandeville where we went to the same water as the first day with the same results- never saw a fish. But being new to the flats boat world I did learn something valuable for my upcoming build- I'm too tall to stand and drive- can barely reach the steering wheel and can't reach the throttle or trim switches- so I'll need a custom console built to my measurements. And I learned that even boats (at least the one I was in) with 12 degrees of dead rise beat the crap out of a person sitting down in two foot chop. Both my finance and myself ended up with sore backs on the second day. So she will need to be able to stand next to me and have a grab bar high enough to hold onto. Very important info to learn- so that alone was worth the price of admission. Glad you had a great trip, and nice to learn there are a lot more waters to fish in LA then just where we were.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> I love hearing my father in law tell the stories of P-cola from when he was a boy. I think the state is almost gone. As much as I love the fishing, I'll be leaving before too long. Somewhere cold with hills and trout.


You may want to think about Montana. It’s a great place to visit but it’s an incredible place to live. You’ll see quality fly fishing visitors never see. Sure it’s cold but there are fishable days on the big tailwaters even in winter.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Dajk, I actually lived in Fort Pierce in 73-74 going to a deep sea diving school. I don't even recognize the place now. Good info on the fishing there, thanks.

kbanashek, a man after my own heart. I've certainly chased fish around the country over the years but never out of the country.

The forgotten coast is sounding really interesting, we are not fans of being around a ton of people, that's one of the reasons we live in Alaska. But still plan on exploring all the way down the Keys, but now will also explore the forgotten coast.

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts, really appreciate it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

new2theflats said:


> Dajk, I actually lived in Fort Pierce in 73-74 going to a deep sea diving school. I don't even recognize the place now. Good info on the fishing there, thanks.
> 
> kbanashek, a man after my own heart. I've certainly chased fish around the country over the years but never out of the country.
> 
> ...


If you don't like crowds don't head anywhere below Tampa or anywhere on the east coast of Florida


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

kbanashek said:


> I work from my home as well and have been on essentially a 5-year fly fishing road trip...
> 
> San Diego, CA > South Baja, MX > Jackson, WY > Missoula, MT > Abaco, Bahamas > South Padre, TX > Jensen Beach, FL > Islamorada > Key Largo(present)


This makes me feel great about my life.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sigh...

Sadly, even the Forgotten Coast has been discovered. Bay boats with 200-hp engines running inside and up on sandbars without a clue, Instagram idiots in Hells Bays on plane 30 feet abeam while you're poling in less than 12 inches of water, Fridays as crowded as Saturday, ******* cork-slinging meat hogs everywhere, not to mention the hold-out gill net poachers with felony records a mile long.

Better stake your claim to Montana before I get there, although I hear there's some cheap property in the Northern Bahamas about now. Or a private South Pacific island sounds grand if I'd ever hit that winning PowerBall ticket.


----------



## Zane Bailey (Oct 7, 2019)

crboggs said:


> I've always been a fan of the GA and SC coastal areas.
> 
> FL is getting too crowded. They need to hang a "Closed" sign at the state line.
> 
> Too many refugees from "blue" states coming down here to escape taxes and policies they continue to support after arriving here...





new2theflats said:


> From Texas originally, live in Alaska now, but starting this year I’m wintering down south. Currently in PCB FL. Headed to Louisiana tomorrow for 3 days of chasing bull reds with a fly rod.
> 
> Anyway, I’m fortunate to be able to be anywhere that I can get the Internet for my business. Current plan is to settle in the Key’s, Marathon area. I want to flats fly fish for the usual suspects plus big Tarpon.
> 
> ...


Port Aransas Texas is a great place been here all my life very small town we get to chase tarpon in the summer from the jetty, redfish year round and trout almost all year bull reds start running in the summer during mullet run and we get the snook action down here to Port Aransas is a tiny town a dot on the Texas coast but a great place to reside if your interested in somewhere other than Florida this town is also where Hurricane Harvey made direct landfall and the town is back and better than ever before


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Zane Bailey said:


> Port Aransas Texas is a great place been here all my life very small town we get to chase tarpon in the summer from the jetty, redfish year round and trout almost all year bull reds start running in the summer during mullet run and we get the snook action down here to Port Aransas is a tiny town a dot on the Texas coast but a great place to reside if your interested in somewhere other than Florida this town is also where Hurricane Harvey made direct landfall and the town is back and better than ever before


The lower laguana madre has been (in my opinion) one of the most overlooked fisheries in the US. During the fall we used to fish the Mansfield jetty(south) and would typically return with a couple of flounder but would also catch snook, tarpon, bull reds, trout. On top of that, I love the fact you're still allowed to drive/camp on the beach.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

BobGee said:


> You may want to think about Montana. It’s a great place to visit but it’s an incredible place to live. You’ll see quality fly fishing visitors never see. Sure it’s cold but there are fishable days on the big tailwaters even in winter.


I was thinking Montana, Wyoming or Idaho. I'll risk frostbite/hypothermia for a fish, no questions asked.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Does Port A still have belt sander races? Handy airport. My business partner has a place there.

I played golf there once (when I used to like golf) and it's the only course I've ever been on that a major hazard in rattlesnakes. Never fished there though. Any opportunity to fly fish around Port A?


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> South Padre Island, Texas. Warm blue water on the beach, clear water in the Laguna, good fishing.


Jay, I think it’s gone to hell down there. Chamber of commerce has marketed it to the lowest common denominator. Wind surfers/kite boarders have ruined the sand for fishing for miles to the north in what was an outstanding fishery. Intense fishing pressure on the spots that are left. Not to mention contending with the rich Mexican nationals that invade at Easter and turn the island into a parking lot. The most arrogant sunsabitches on the planet and that includes the French. Cartel ownership of a lot of the high end real estate on the island is a poorly kept secret. But if you feel lucky, give it a whirl


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

new2theflats said:


> Does Port A still have belt sander races? Handy airport. My business partner has a place there.
> 
> I played golf there once (when I used to like golf) and it's the only course I've ever been on that a major hazard in rattlesnakes. Never fished there though. Any opportunity to fly fish around Port A?


New, yes. Plenty good guides. Plenty walk-in wading spots.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

I’m 100% in support of a purge.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

MooreMiller said:


> I’m 100% in support of a purge.


Does anyone have any experience with Orange Beach, Perdido Key or Pensacola?


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

What would you like to know? I grew up in Pensacola. Moved away in 2001. Still visit a few times a year. It still has a small town feel to it but boat traffic is crazy. Everyone has a boat I think. The inshore fishing is good but not as good as other places on the Gulf Coast, or even as good as it is here in Jacksonville. The bays are deep and wide open so windy days can be tough in a small boat. That said, the offshore fishing is easily accessible and fun, and there is always something to catch, including snapper, cobia, kings and grouper in the bay.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

To echo what he said above. It is beautiful water there though large areas are just sand bottom.
Inshore is not nearly so varied and rich in habitat as what you'd find in central to south FL/Keys though. And winter is cold and uneventful for a while until things warm up in spring.
I loved my time there from 1993-2001, fished 4 days a week probably. Slower pace, lot of history, much less crowded. I'd go back if the right opportunity presented itself.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

BobGee said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Orange Beach, Perdido Key or Pensacola?


I grew up and live in Gulf Shores/Orange Beach. The area is growing at a rapid pace and is nothing like what it was even 10 years ago (still not crowded like the East Coast or SFL though). That being said I love it here and the more I travel the more I appreciate it. Tons of options for fishing Inshore and Surf Fishing to Offshore Wrecks/Rigs and Bluewater. Reasonable cost of living for a safe place with a good diverse fishery.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I read the whole thread. I live out in the country and the first 15 years we where alone in my neighborhood. At night I only heard owls and Kaydees
Now they found us, I thought no close schools and the nearest Kroger is 15 miles would keep them out. Yankees and others
So it's every where. If I could move maybe the SC coast


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Can you really compare trout setting on a dink trout to strip setting on a Tarpon, or the feeling of a bone clearing line? I think not. #stripsetlife


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I was thinking Montana, Wyoming or Idaho. I'll risk frostbite/hypothermia for a fish, no questions asked.


I would not have left Florida if they had some real mountains.
That said, those places are just too far from the ocean for me.



Str8-Six said:


> Can you really compare trout setting on a dink trout to strip setting on a Tarpon, or the feeling of a bone clearing line? I think not. #stripsetlife


Nothing to compare.
Me, fly fishing is fly fishing.
Now sight fly fishing has a special place in my heart, but I can honestly say that I totally enjoy the times I've taken my 2 wt and fished Grizzly Creek for 'dink" trout, or caught Grayling in Alaska on it.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

mro said:


> I would not have left Florida if they had some real mountains.
> That said, those places are just too far from the ocean for me.
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, I get a thrill out of sight fishing a 6" Smoky Mountain rainbow as well as sight fishing a redfish on the flat. But I have to admit, I like the pull of the redfish on the flat.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

kbanashek said:


> The lower laguana madre has been (in my opinion) one of the most overlooked fisheries in the US. During the fall we used to fish the Mansfield jetty(south) and would typically return with a couple of flounder but would also catch snook, tarpon, bull reds, trout. On top of that, I love the fact you're still allowed to drive/camp on the beach.


Please do overlook the LLM of TX. It is just horrible there. There really does not need to be any more fishing pressure from outsiders. Yall go on over to FL or Alabama or the Carolinas or somewhere else don't really matter where. Darn sure do not need any more snowbirds or retirees. Except FL does not need any more people there either so don't go to FL.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I think the best place for everyone to go is California.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Please do overlook the LLM of TX. It is just horrible there. There really does not need to be any more fishing pressure from outsiders. Yall go on over to FL or Alabama or the Carolinas or somewhere else don't really matter where. Darn sure do not need any more snowbirds or retirees. Except FL does not need any more people there either so don't go to FL.


Thanks for revising your post as I live in Florida and we have been full for many years now. And now it's blue hair season I agree with @MRichardson I hear California has beautiful weather year round. It's hot in Florida


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Man I hate threads like this only thing worse is a fishing hotspot thread.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

When I was a kid (in the '60's) there were less than 180 million people in the U.S. There are more than 327 million today. By the time I die there will surely be over 400 million. Nothing any of us can do about that. Bitchin sure won't help- if it did you'd see me on the 6 o'clock news every night.

I do appreciate the constructive responses. Will be doing a lot of exploring over the next three months.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

new2theflats said:


> When I was a kid (in the '60's) there were less than 180 million people in the U.S. There are more than 327 million today. By the time I die there will surely be over 400 million. Nothing any of us can do about that. Bitchin sure won't help- if it did you'd see me on the 6 o'clock news every night.
> 
> I do appreciate the constructive responses. Will be doing a lot of exploring over the next three months.


& those numbers don't even approach China and India. I was in India last year and if there is one thing they don't have concept of it is personal space.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Got to fish with a member here on Saturday, saw lots of Redfish but they were super spooky plus it was pretty windy and I struggled with some casts, but learned a bunch more about skiffs and had a blast. Huge thank you.

Drove to Apalachicola today, really like this town and found a place right on the water that’s nice. Drove through Mexico Beach on the way, really heart breaking to see the destruction. Looks like some folks had good homeowners insurance, they are either near completion on their rebuild or underway. But most places lay in ruin. Also drove out to Cape San Blas- beautiful but not for me. Checked out Little Saint George Island- very nice but I think I like Apalachicola better. Next trip will be down to Everglades City and then down the Keys.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Franklin county is full. Glade city is your best bet. But if u have cash, one can pick properties in Bay county.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

MRichardson said:


> I think the best place for everyone to go is California.


My state is probably the easiest place in the USA to mock, and I agree it deserves it. Our politicians are the worst and have been spreading their $hit everywhere they can.

That being said, just our mountain range is a larger land mass than most states, we also have the third longest coast line with everything from sandy beaches to where mountains meet the Pacific.
Then we have the Sacramento San Joaquin Delta with a 1000 miles of waterways.

AND where I live we have the BEST overall weather of anywhere in the US.  And while we have too many people, if you can travel the state whenever you want you can still find a little piece of heaven without bumping elbows.

PS, 
still wouldn't hurt my feelings at all,
spending my final years living in Chokolskee.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

mro said:


> My state is probably the easiest place in the USA to mock, and I agree it deserves it. Our politicians are the worst and have been spreading their $hit everywhere they can.
> 
> That being said, just our mountain range is a larger land mass than most states, we also have the third longest coast line with everything from sandy beaches to where mountains meet the Pacific.
> Then we have the Sacramento San Joaquin Delta with a 1000 miles of waterways.
> ...


I've only ever been to the Fort Irwin/Barstow and I was not impressed. The Army doesn't exactly run the best tour guide operations.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Punta Abreojos, BCS, Mexico


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> Can you really compare trout setting on a dink trout to strip setting on a Tarpon, or the feeling of a bone clearing line? I think not. #stripsetlife


The set? No.

However, you can compare the presentation which is why some of use are here.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Barstow


For some reason people don't realize that the California central valley is a desert. Could be because both the state and feds have canals diverting zillions of gallons of water to it.

Although it's not all that much fun, you can catch strippers in the canals on the fly...


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

mro said:


> My state is probably the easiest place in the USA to mock, and I agree it deserves it. Our politicians are the worst and have been spreading their $hit everywhere they can.
> 
> That being said, just our mountain range is a larger land mass than most states, we also have the third longest coast line with everything from sandy beaches to where mountains meet the Pacific.
> Then we have the Sacramento San Joaquin Delta with a 1000 miles of waterways.
> ...


While I was being facetious with directing newbies to other states (like CA), I agree with what you say.

To me, it is the most beautiful state I've ever visited... it has all the features of most other beautiful states all in one package. No question. Only missing the tropics (like S. FL, Keys and Hawaii).


----------



## CFLbandit (Jul 8, 2019)

Im in the same boat. Looking to relocate but just cant figure out where. currently in Oviedo renting but looking to buy and anywhere in the Orange/Seminole county area is insanely priced for what you get. I would like to stay in FL because of most of our families being here but with the influx of people the last few years its only going to get worse.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

CFLbandit said:


> insanely priced for what you get


That's why I could move to just about anywhere in Florida. You would not believe what the houses go for in my neighborhood. 
I'm the last of my family
(plus my daughters)
that live in the SF Bay area.
Some live out in the Valley where housing is much cheaper and some moved out of CA. But I'm not willing to live just anywhere in Florida and and my preferences would make it rare for my daughters to visit even if I'm paying. I've managed to out live my fishing partners, parents and inlaws so it looks like I'll have to make a trip or two by myself.
I don't mind guides if they don't talk to much


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

@new2theflats Marathon is getting pretty crowded around rush hours, weekend and holidays. Islamorada if you want to be nearer to mainland but I personally prefer Big Pine to Cudjoe myself. FYI - This area was hit pretty hard by Irma.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

So we’ve been in Steinhatchee for about a month now and enjoying it. Quiet fishing town and we are catching Flounder, Redfish, Specs and Snook. But we are still searching.

What about Suwannee? We plan on driving down tomorrow and looking it over and dropping the boat in the water.

Anyone know anything about Suwannee?

Thanks!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Suwanee offers great fishing as well. More oysters, dirtier/more stained water compared to north and south of Steinhatchee. I prefer to fish on the upper half of the tide as it makes it easier to get into some of the feeder creeks. Just south of Suwanee there are some great areas to fish. Also, probably not there this time of year, but that area has more large black drum inshore than anywhere I've ever seen. In the spring/summer, you can find 20-40 pounders tailing on the oysters and in the grass.


----------

